# Shrimp and Spinach stuffed smoked mushrooms with a Tasso Cream sauce ~Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 4, 2019)

Shrimp & Spinach stuffed smoked mushrooms with a tasso cream sauce. Grilled italian tomatoes and sweet corn with homemade ham.








Maybe some pie for dessert!

Good stuff !!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow Foam!
That looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks good as the food from your kitchen always does.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Feb 5, 2019)

I could really get into that. Yum!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow Foam!
> That looks fantastic!
> Al



Thanks Al

It was mighty tastee.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks good as the food from your kitchen always does.
> 
> Warren



Thank you


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

Braz said:


> I could really get into that. Yum!



It was pretty good, not really fast food though, so I doubt it will become a common occurrence around here. Definitely good for when your taste buds need to be pitched a change up..... BTW Baseball season starts here in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2019)

Awesome...simply awesome....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Awesome...simply awesome....



Thank you


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 5, 2019)

Well Kev, there's absolutely nothing on that plate that I wouldn't love to eat!!
I've always wanted to smoke some stuffed shrooms but haven't got around to it yet.  At what temp and about how long do you smoke them?
POINT
Gary


----------



## kit s (Feb 5, 2019)

That definitely looks good enough to eat...like


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well Kev, there's absolutely nothing on that plate that I wouldn't love to eat!!
> I've always wanted to smoke some stuffed shrooms but haven't got around to it yet.  At what temp and about how long do you smoke them?
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks Gary

They are really already cooked. I do them enclosed in foil first to soften them, then tear off the foil so they get the smoke.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2019)

kit s said:


> That definitely looks good enough to eat...like



Thank you Kit

From your avatar I bet you'd like the corn too! I always squeeze some honey in my corn!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 9, 2019)

Foam ,Nice plate of goodies sir !


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2019)

kit s said:


> That definitely looks good enough to eat...like



Thanks you and I apologize, I swear this is the first time I saw your post.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Foam ,Nice plate of goodies sir !



Thanks Dave 

They came out a bit pepper hot and the cream sauce sort of clotted up when it cooled down in the reefer, but.... when that sucker was hot it was pretty good stuff. LOL


----------



## Rathog23 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dang ! My better looking half fasts from meat and dairy during some parts of the year so, I'm looking for some meatless ideas and spinach/shrimp stuffed mushrooms definitely look like something to keep Mama happy :-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

Missed this first time...Foam, you never cease to amaze with your creative work. These sound fabulous. A great filling for myshrooms. Come think of it...
This sounds like a Mushroom and Spinach twist on the NOLA Classic Oysters Bienville. Sub some nice Oysters for the Mushrooms and Hot Smoke until the edges of the Oysters begin to curl? I'm thinking that would be some great eats too...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Missed this first time...Foam, you never cease to amaze with your creative work. These sound fabulous. A great filling for myshrooms. Come think of it...
> This sounds like a Mushroom and Spinach twist on the NOLA Classic Oysters Bienville. Sub some nice Oysters for the Mushrooms and Hot Smoke until the edges of the Oysters begin to curl? I'm thinking that would be some great eats too...JJ



Thank you 

You know its really hard to mess up seafood, even rabbit food fits right in with it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> Dang ! My better looking half fasts from meat and dairy during some parts of the year so, I'm looking for some meatless ideas and spinach/shrimp stuffed mushrooms definitely look like something to keep Mama happy :-)



In Louisiana it was predominantly Catholic. As a kid, every friday the school lunch was seafood, and during Lent (that's now BTW), it was seafood everyday because so many folks gave up red meat. What you can do without red meat is endless, and this is before anything in the garden comes in!. Now that I am older and no longer fish and hunt everything is bought, and now its gotten so damn expensive! As a kid, for less than a 10.00 investment you could spend a day horsin around in the ditches crawfishing and have enough to feed 30 people? That doesn't count the cold beer. Crabs are great. shrimp, fish, oysters, etc etc.... Pop always said it was the only place he knew you could feed a family of 7 and never spend a penny.


----------

